# Riding Journal by D.O.G. ~ 8th Lesson, Canter,Bareback,Plow Reining!!!



## Dreaming Of Goats

IT WAS SO FUN!!! I posted a while ago about choosing a riding school, but my dads friend offered to teach me (Kind of a barter)... I'm riding western. First, I met a ll the horses: Robba (Egyptian Arabian, 35 yrs old), Dreamer (Polish Arabian, 21 yrs old), and Challenger (Thoroughbred x, 23 yrs old). Then I mucked their stalls, threw down some hay bales, fed the old stallion (Robba), and then got Dreamer from the paddock. I gave her some treats, brushed her down, picked her hooves out, saddled her up, and then out to the field to learn!  First he warmed her up and showed me their cues (Btw their neck rein trained).. Then I hopped on. He walked beside the horse while I cued her to walk. Of course, as going down a hill, she decided to spook so went quite a bit faster, but never bucked or reared. I got her to slow down, and then we just kept going around. Eventually, the owner jumped on Challenger and we went around the field a few times. It was fun.. Can't wait till next time!!

Here is a pic of Dreamer:


----------



## redtailgal

I'm glad you enjoyed your fist ride!  

I rode a horse for the first time when I was two weeks old, lol.  I havent quit yet, though I dont get to ride very often anymore.

Its quite the thrill to have an animal (a prey animal at that) trust you enough to allow you to sit on its back much less carry you.

Stay relaxed in the saddle, and dont worry too much about learning and getting it right.  Just relax, listen to your instructor and you will be amazed at how the body will fall into place giving you a natural seat.  The best riders are the ones who are rleaxed and happy!


----------



## Ms. Research

Congratulations on your first ride.  How I envy your first start with horses.  Mine was pitiful.  Rented rides was all I could get to.  Really learned about horses in my 20's.  No rides but exactly what you are doing.  Learning how to actually take care of one and win it's trust.  Best education I ever had.  Retailgal is so right about winning the trust of a prey animal and it's rewards.  

Hope you post your progress.  Wishing you all the luck.  And ditto to Retailgal's comment:



> Stay relaxed in the saddle, and dont worry too much about learning and getting it right.  Just relax, listen to your instructor and you will be amazed at how the body will fall into place giving you a natural seat.  The best riders are the ones who are rleaxed and happy!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

I was relaxed for the most part...... except for when we went to canter! I need to learn how to post, eventually it will come to me I'm sure. Even though I'm riding western, it seems like it would be comfier


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Went riding again yesterday... LOTS of fun! This time _I_ saddled her up and picked her hooves, and i even put the halter on.... I helped with the bridle and bt, but there are just so many strings!  I worked on controlling her at a walk and trot (Figure 8's, zig-zags, etc.), worked on my trot and i tried posting a bit, although for the most part I just bounced around. And I cantered a little, even though its only my 2nd lesson. Next time I'll work on posting and controlling at the canter, also, not holding onto the horn. I'm fine at the walk, ok  at a trot, but at a canter I HAVE to! Here are some pictures my brother took.





Trot





Canter/Gallop





Slowing her down to a trot


----------



## redtailgal

Great job!

Dont worry about holding the horn.  I've been riding for 30 years, and I grab that horn from time to time.  Its not there for decoration!  You will rely on it less and less as you progress, so for now dont worry bout it.



Thanks for the pics, you look pretty good in them.

Do you want a little critque? GOOD! I'll give you one!

First pic:  Looks pretty good.  Are your stirrups too low?  You may have a little more control if you raise them up a notch or two.  You have a nice straight back and you are forward in the saddle, thats good.  Maybe try dropping your rein hand a little lower.  You will put less pressure on the horse that way, making her more comfortable and happy.........and that makes YOU more relaxed.

Second Pic: Tell your brother that I said "NICE PIC!".  Again, your seat looks nice. Straight back, into the saddle appropriately for this movement.  I do think that it would help if your stirrups were a little higher.  Again, drop that hand.  Try resting your thumb along the top of the saddle horn.

Third Pic:  Stirrups and hands.  Looks pretty good, leaning back to encourage her to slow down.  I can see the tension in your hips. Try "melting" your rear end into the saddle when you ask for a stop or slowdown.

You dont post a canter!  Its a rocking horse movement.  When your horse canters, "melt" into the saddle, let your hips go limp and just ride.  Cantering is GLORIOUS.  

You post a trot (some people do, I prefer to "sit" a trot most of the time.)  I think that the easiest way to learn to trot is to relax every muscle in your body at first and watch one shoulder of the horse.  Find her rhythm and then match it using your upper legs. If you will just ride the trot, you can pay attention to the location of her shoudler (either one) and notice where your butt is at its highest point in the bounce, then start adding in your own muscle movement and "catch" your pelvis before you hit the saddle.  Once you can do that, then start giving yourself the upward movement of the post.
It takea a little practice, but with a great seat like yours, you will get it in no time!

You are doing fabulous! I hope that you will keep us updated on your progress, and I hope that your brother will keep taking pics!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Thanks! Sadly, my brother is going back to college Tuesday, he had this weekend off, but I'll try to get my dad to get some pictures. 
The instructor made my stirrups higher mid-lesson, while the horse was taking a break,which helped me A LOT! Dropping the reins lower I've been working on... toward the end of the lesson In had them lower! I didn't try posting a lot this time, and I didn't post the canter, I just sat it, so the pic you were seeing was probably just me bouncing around  Thats the reason why my legs are SO sore... but better than last time!

Thank you so much for the tips, I'll try to remember them if my mind allows me  Again thanks so much!


----------



## Ms. Research

Haven't been on a horse for some time, but it sure looks like you are doing a good job.  And going in the right direction.  Don't worry about the horn.   If you need it, it's there.  Because you never know.  

You will be fine.  It's quite visible in the photos how much you respect the horse and are working to better your seat.  Thanks for sharing the pics.  

And thanks for updating your journal to let us know how you are doing.  Don't get frustrated.  Keep positive.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Haven't been on a horse for some time, but it sure looks like you are doing a good job.  And going in the right direction.  Don't worry about the horn.   If you need it, it's there.  Because you never know.
> 
> You will be fine.  It's quite visible in the photos how much you respect the horse and are working to better your seat.  Thanks for sharing the pics.
> 
> And thanks for updating your journal to let us know how you are doing.  Don't get frustrated.  Keep positive.


Thanks! You're right about the horn... My friend who has ridden ever since she was 6 months old was riding a halflinger on the leadline, and it  spooked at a dog. She held onto the horn, but she still got bucked off and broke both wrists. Even with double casts, shes still riding! I REALLY love riding, and just being around them and seeing their personalities shine is great! Dreamer (The bay, the one I'm riding) kind of hangs in the back because her "brother" will hog all the attention and push her away, However, when you put her halter on and lead her out, she turns into a total sweetheart. If she begins to push on me too much while im leading her, I can just push her a little and she'll move away. Challenger, on the other hand, it a total attention and treat hog. Except he HATES getting his hoofs picked out, mainly the back though.


----------



## redtailgal

OUCH for your friend.

If you ever come off, dont try to break your fall, wad your self up in a ball or go limp, DONT try to catch yourself!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

redtailgal said:
			
		

> OUCH for your friend.
> 
> If you ever come off, dont try to break your fall, wad your self up in a ball or go limp, DONT try to catch yourself!


Yep, thats what she did, but she also fell into a gravel driveway. She had a big vut onn her head, and her knees are all banged up...


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Another lesson tomorrow afternoon. Probably most groundwork, possible a little trail  Maybe a few pictures...


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

3rd lesson was a few days ago, forgot to update  No pix.... I worked on walk and trot. I can now post and I also don't hold onto the horn while walking or trotting. I'm not getting a lesson this weekend (Have to visit brother in new york...) But the weekend after that I'm going trail riding!!! I didn't work on canter at all. For 2/3 of the lesson, I rode Dreamer (The bay arabian who is shorter), and for the last 3rd, I rode Challenger (A newer style morgan, 16.2 hands). He likes to trot, doesn't like to canter, and can walk but would rather trot.... He has a bouncier trot, that's how I learned to post.


----------



## redtailgal

Great!  It sounds like you had fun!

I look forward to hearing about the rest of your lessons.


----------



## Ms. Research

Congratulations on successfully learning to post.   Look forward to hearing your venture in Trail Riding.  

Have fun visiting your brother in New York.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Congratulations on successfully learning to post.   Look forward to hearing your venture in Trail Riding.
> 
> Have fun visiting your brother in New York.


Thanks  It's a 6 1/2 hour drive just to get there..... All there is is trees and the occasional lake  and no cell phone service for 2 hours of it :/


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Today was my 4th lesson!!!! Well, it was more of a ride. We went for a 5-6 mile trail ride, it took about 2 hours.... There were two 5 acre fields that we crossed through, which was great for practice and things... At the end when we turned around, we crossed a stream/river. Sorry, No pics :/ Mainly walk/trot, a little canter, but not too much. I'm getting a lot better at posting. And I don't have to hold the horn at all except for canter.


----------



## redtailgal

thanks for keeping us posted (I thought you'forgotten us)


----------



## Ms. Research

2 hour trail ride, I'm truly jealous!  So glad it went well for you.   Congratulations on your successful posting.  I know I never got the hang of it.  

Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 2 hour trail ride, I'm truly jealous!  So glad it went well for you.   Congratulations on your successful posting.  I know I never got the hang of it.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us posted.


Haha thanks. Posting is almost like skipping a beat of the hooves. So instead of it going clunk, clunk, clunk, clunk its almost like clunk (Post)  clunk (Post).  It makes the trot a lot comfier and more enjoyable... Sometimes, if I'm lazy, I just don't post, which is fine. 

There were a few mud flats, which we navigated through. Nothing more than 20 feets though. We also went through a strem/river at the end which was fun, however I had to lean over when my mare wanted to drink because I was using some nylon english reins which were quite a bit comfier


----------



## papeine

I would really recommend wearing a helmet...


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

papeine said:
			
		

> I would really recommend wearing a helmet...


I know, I'll be wearing one on the trail next time, and possibly when doing arenawork if going above a walk/slow trot...


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Another trail ride today!!!

Trotted a lot, my feet kept on getting messed up in the stirrups, I need to remember to keep my heels down  At one point he said for us to go running into this hayfield and try to stop the horse, so we cantered in and my horse just bolted and would NOT stop.. After about 200 yards I eventually got her to slow down. Next time I will be working in the coral on cantering and stopping, and steering, all that good stuff 

Edited to add a picture of Dreamer during a break:


----------



## redtailgal

wonderful!

I hope you had fun!


----------



## Ms. Research

The first time a horse took off on me, I was petrified.  Smart move in going into the corral to work on canters.  I think it would build your confidence in a more secured place to practice.  

Love the pic of Dreamer.  Pretty boy.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> The first time a horse took off on me, I was petrified.  Smart move in going into the corral to work on canters.  I think it would build your confidence in a more secured place to practice.
> 
> Love the pic of Dreamer.  Pretty boy.


Yep, I'm also going to work on my steering, transitions, posting, and stopping. Dreamer's a pretty girl btw


----------



## Ms. Research

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first time a horse took off on me, I was petrified.  Smart move in going into the corral to work on canters.  I think it would build your confidence in a more secured place to practice.
> 
> Love the pic of Dreamer.  Pretty boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm also going to work on my steering, transitions, posting, and stopping. Dreamer's a pretty girl btw
Click to expand...

So sorry for my misgender on Dreamer.   I have a house of boys so everything is a he.  Sorry about that.  SHE is a pretty girl.  And what a dream to ride for you as depicted in the rider's face.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Dreaming Of Goats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first time a horse took off on me, I was petrified.  Smart move in going into the corral to work on canters.  I think it would build your confidence in a more secured place to practice.
> 
> Love the pic of Dreamer.  Pretty boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm also going to work on my steering, transitions, posting, and stopping. Dreamer's a pretty girl btw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry for my misgender on Dreamer.   I have a house of boys so everything is a he.  Sorry about that.  SHE is a pretty girl.  And what a dream to ride for you as depicted in the rider's face.
Click to expand...

Haha it's fine I do that all the time with my animals because they're all shes


----------



## sawfish99

Congrats on getting into the riding.  Don't expect progress too quickly.  It is better to build knowledge and confidence slowly.

I would recommend you reconsider your helmet decision, specifically, wear one 100% of the time you are on a horse.  My wife and I have both been riding over 20 years and neither of us will get on a horse, even to walk around, without a helmet.  About 6 weeks ago, my wife go thrown while riding in the arena at our house when the horse spooked at a cat.  luckily her injuries only included a bruised tailbone (that is still healing).  But we did have to replace her helmet.

Enjoy the riding!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

sawfish99 said:
			
		

> Congrats on getting into the riding.  Don't expect progress too quickly.  It is better to build knowledge and confidence slowly.
> 
> I would recommend you reconsider your helmet decision, specifically, wear one 100% of the time you are on a horse.  My wife and I have both been riding over 20 years and neither of us will get on a horse, even to walk around, without a helmet.  About 6 weeks ago, my wife go thrown while riding in the arena at our house when the horse spooked at a cat.  luckily her injuries only included a bruised tailbone (that is still healing).  But we did have to replace her helmet.
> 
> Enjoy the riding!


I will be wearing one next time because I will be learning to canter


----------



## Ms. Research

Good Luck learning to canter!  My favorite speed!  LOL!  And yes, get a helmet.  It will protect you somewhat if you should fall.   Just stay safe and have fun!  Can't wait to read how it went.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Good Luck learning to canter!  My favorite speed!  LOL!  And yes, get a helmet.  It will protect you somewhat if you should fall.   Just stay safe and have fun!  Can't wait to read how it went.


I'm  very excited! and yes, he has a helmet that fits...


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Had another lesson today!!!!! I saddled up Dreamer and we did some work on walk, trotting uphill and downhill, and cantering uphill and stopping at all paces. Then we unsaddled her because she was getting pretty sweaty, and then I saddled up Challenger, the morgan. However, he was NOT listening to me and is really hard to get to canter. He's also really bad at stopping  So I ended up stopping riding him because I couldn't handle him. Even when the owner jumped on he was doing mini-rears and things like that. So we unsaddled him, but then he offered for me to ride bareback a little! I attempted flinging myself on the horse, but that didn't work  So the owner gave me a boost (I sound like a little child, lol) and I finally got on... However i wasn't centered yet and I was still hugging the horse's neck... hahah. But eventually I got the hang of it and it really helped me stay centered. That was my favorite part of the lesson! Next time I will definitely do that again  Also, next time I may be able to take a video!!! That will be fun!


----------



## redtailgal

Cool!  I am excited for you! (and it's ok to sound like a child when your excited! people get too dignified as they get older, we could all take a lesson from a child)


----------



## Ms. Research

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Cool!  I am excited for you! (*and it's ok to sound like a child when your excited! people get too dignified as they get older, we could all take a lesson from a child)*


Ditto!  

Glad you had a great experience.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!  I am excited for you! (*and it's ok to sound like a child when your excited! people get too dignified as they get older, we could all take a lesson from a child)*
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto!
> 
> Glad you had a great experience.
Click to expand...

Haha thanks. Luckily Dreamer doesn't have such a boney back as Challenger- and she's shorter!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Lesson today! I worked on steering at a walk, and trot... And being more relaxed at the canter and steering a little.  When I was trying to catch Dreamer, she ran into the corral, I gave er a treat, then cantered right back out. When I tempted her back in again, I closed the gate, but it was still  a challenge to catch her. Eventually, I was able to get her! I also tried navigating around the woods a bit, but Dreamer was getting distracted by a dog barking in the distance. I also walked bareback on her, which was fun! So, overall it was a great  lesson!


----------



## Ms. Research

Sounds like Dreamer wasn't really up to riding.  Animals all have those days where they just want to be left alone.  I have bunnies sitting in a carrier instead of venturing out to enjoy their run.   But sounds like you worked it out.  Dealing with an animal that is distracted.  Not all lessons will be exciting, but they do teach you something.   And the most important part is learning about horses is control in the saddle and out of it. 

Please keep posting.  Really doing good for only 7 lessons.  

K


----------



## redtailgal

Yes, horses have those days, just like we do.  But just like we do, horses must learn to suck it and do the job at hand, lol.

Good job on catching her.  Way to stick with it!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Yes, horses have those days, just like we do.  But just like we do, horses must learn to suck it and do the job at hand, lol.
> 
> Good job on catching her.  Way to stick with it!


But the odd thing is, I think she was just really excited because she was flogging her tail and she was quite spunky in the saddle, ready to run and was following my orders pretty well! I think something got into those horses because they were both very excited!


----------



## redtailgal

What was the weather like today?

I have always found that on cooler, clear sky days horses have a little more "spring" to their step.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

redtailgal said:
			
		

> What was the weather like today?
> 
> I have always found that on cooler, clear sky days horses have a little more "spring" to their step.


Today was a cool 60 degree day, which has been the warmest in a few days, so that may be the reason.

Other than riding, I really love hanging with these goofy animals  they each have their own little personalities and you can see Dreamer is beginning to trust me. She will now, finally, let me pick up her back feet. And she's beginning to listen to me pretty well also.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

I had another lesson today! I did E.V.E.R.Y.T.H.I.N.G. myself when tacking up, which was pretty exciting! Then I warmed her up a bit, cantered, and after a while, I decided to try working on my posting but she did NOT want to trot. After a while, I gve up, and started practicing going from a walk to a canter. Boy, can she go from 0-60 in 2 seconds!  After a while, I switched to bareback, and then I walked and trotted- a little. Then I began to do some direct reining, because I was curious to see if she would remember! She did! I liked it better than neck reining, but at a canter I don't think I would have the balance to direct (or plow) rein. So, it was a good lesson.

ETA: I forgot the H in my EVERYTHING


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Oh, we also took out the measuring tape to measure exactly how tall they are. Dreamer is 14.3 hands, and Challenger is 15.2 hands. It's amazing how 3 inches makes such a difference!


----------



## Ms. Research

Sounds like you had an excellent lesson.   Good for you.  Can't wait to hear what you do at the next lesson.

K


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Thanks! Next lesson, if doing corral work again, I might have my dad videotape it


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Just an update... I have been taking these lessons just about every weekend now, but took a huge break over december/january. I've mastered controlling Dreamer, and we've had really good lessons the last few times. The things I have been working on are: heels down, sitting deeper in the saddle, keeping my hands still while posting the trot, and really sitting well in the canter. I'm still riding western.
We can't go on any trail rides as of now because Challenger came up lame, giving my instructor no horse to ride.
This summer I plan on taking formal english riding lessons at a local barn, so I can eventually do some eventing. Until then, I ride Dreamer. And, once my family can no longer afford these lessons, I plan on riding Dreamer english instead of western for practice.


----------



## elevan

We've missed hearing from you D.o.G.!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Thanks! School has been really busy and stressful recently, especially with the algebra haha! I have to take a little time off to go visit Joy and her two new babies soon!


----------



## Dreaming of Eventing

Wow. It truly is fantastic reading through this journal and seeing how I have matured- Personality and Riding!

I have been taking formal english riding lessons since the beginning of the summer and have learned so much and love my new barn!!! I've now been really working on gripping with my calves and seat and not just flopping around like I used to. I've also improved a lot and my instructor tells me I have a natural seat and my leg position is pretty good. She said I'm very advanced for the amount of riding I've done. I have walked, trotted, and cantered in my lessons and am really focusing on cantering transitions and keeping my butt in the saddle and letting my hips move with the horse. I plan to do my first event Junior year! 

Also, I have not forgotten about my beloved old mare dreamer! She was a true saint for putting up with my previous riding style. I now cringe looking through these photos! However, I would never change how I started and that little mare is a true confidence builder. I still ride Dreamer from time to time now, english. Her saddle is actually in my room for cleaning and conditioning! She is fantastic english, and now that I actually know how to direct rein she remembers everything. Her canter is still as smooth as ever. 

Thought everyone would like an update! (By the way, this is Dreaming of Goats but I changed my email so I couldn't retrieve my old password  )


----------

